# ?FAULTY PRODUCT WARNING?



## cloachlover

Hi people

I am new to this forum and as you all seem like a friendly bunch of people I would like to ask you a question.

6months ago I brought Juwel Aquarium Structured 3d Background 550x600mm for my new 7x2x2 ft aquarium.

Well to cut a long story short within 3 weeks of the background being installed within my new aquarium the Ã¢â‚¬Å“FaceÃ¢â‚¬Â of the background begin to peel off revealing black underneath.
Not only does it now look totally unnatural but the peelings have cause me serious issues with my aquarium filters and the health implications for my fish are also questionable.

I am so concerned by this I now have no other choice but to break the entire aquarium down and remove the background and the sealant holding the background in place.

Juwel aquarium have told me there have only been a Ã¢â‚¬Å“fewÃ¢â‚¬Â similar incidents to mine.
I truly hope this is the case and im am just unlucky as it I would not wish this situation on any other hobbyist as it is a truly stressful situation. 

So my question to you all is have any of you had any experience with Juwel Structured 3d Backgrounds? or know of anyone who has?

Thank you for your time and sorry for the long post also you can mail me on 
(removed email to prevent spamming, please check profile for contact information. fish_4_all)


----------



## fish_4_all

Can you give some more detail about this product? I have never heard of them and couldn't find themin a search, I am so lousy at doing searches. This will help others to see what you are refering to.


----------



## cloachlover

hi

if you go here http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co....html?osCsid=f6527435f2f2980b78250b7727f4561d
it should take you straight to the page with info on it. if you have problems search: Juwel structured background rock (the size is used was 600x550) if you get stuck let me know and ill look for a better link.


----------



## fish_4_all

That really sucks that it didn't work, it looks really cool. Would make some nice ciclid backgrounds and a nice setup for shrimp tanks. 

What was the actual stuff that came off it? is there like a plastic background with an acrylic or paint over it? Was Jewel willing to give a refund for it? If they were not, you should be able to use a good aquarium safe paint or even use aquarium silicone on the bar background and cover it with sand or small rocks to make a realistic background again.


----------



## cloachlover

yep its a beautiful looking product til it falls apart!!!! the bits that have peeled of are like a rubber paint, they were attached to a hard sorta foam black board, i gues they just paint on some sort of rubbery paint, which in this case is not suitable. and yes my amano shrimp love the background.

Good idea to recover the background, my partner and i were thinking of using an aquarium safe epoxy resin to completely recover it and then if and when we moved house and broke the tank down again reusing it but it is held onto the tank with SO much silicon (i didnt want any fish to get behind it and die) that i am certain it will have to be so forcefully removed it will come off in lots of little pieces, thus making useless.

My next fun task it to try and install a background externally with only a gap of 38mm between the tank and the wall, that or get 6 large men to lift the tank off the stand!!! this whole situation has been a nightmare.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

That looks cool, to bad it didn't work.


----------



## The-Wolf

out of interest, are there any plecos in that tank?


----------

